# Convert Leaning Post to Captain Chairs?



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello - Due to health issues it appears I may no longer be able to stand at my CC and run the boat. My right leg (tibia) has been affected by multiple myeloma, a type of cancer, and the bone is significantly weakened. I wonder if it is practical to pay someone to take out the leaning post and put in a couple of chairs?

This is an old 21' Sea Cat I bought new in 1994 and it has the very basic leaning post with two columns. I think it would also need a foot rest cut unto the console and maybe an extension or relocation of the steering wheel. Since the boat is old I'm not overly worried about cosmetics.

If I improve over the next few months I might try to get this work done during the winter so I would be ready next spring. Other ideas or suggestions are welcome, I just found this out on Wednesday so this is far from a plan...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How about cutting the leaning post down to where you can sit on it and move it forward? At least you'll have more wiggle room to move your bottom around.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Take a pic of what you got. It may spur some ideas.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i cut mine down, welded a hinged lid on the top and cut down some pedestal seats and welded the pedestal to the flip top. it has a 3" deep storage compartment and tray.


----------

